# Exploratory trip to Valencia area



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

With expectations of travel becoming easier and more reliable, I've set plans to arrive in Valencia to explore the area from 27 August to 11 September. This will be my second visit. I honestly did not know they had moved Las Fallas to that time until I had booked. Such large gatherings are not my scene but will appreciate seeing it once so I can say I've done it.
I want to check out more remote living including Javea, Denia, and inland from those communities. 
I've looked at train schedules and it seems like getting to Denia will best be done by bus or by renting a car. Is this true? What are the buses like? I may want to get a car to give me more freedom and flexibility.

*Also, I'd appreciate your input on my #1 plan: *
If the visit goes well, I'll come back to the US and begin the immigration process using a non-lucrative visa. My goal would be to move there around May or June 2022. I'd rent an apartment in Valencia for 3 to 9 months while I continue to explore the area and get all my immigration processes finished (NIE, bank account, purchase a car, etc). My desire is to find a place outside Valencia that is quieter. I wouldn't even mind living off grid next to an orange grove somewhere. I don't need a beach but if I find a nice community near one I'd be OK with that. I'm quite the loner so having daily connection with others isn't essential. I also speak fair Spanish so living in a community where English is not common would be OK. 

Please be kind and respectful but any suggestions, warning, comments, advice, feedback, or reaction to my plan/ideas you're willing to make will be appreciated.

Also if there are expats (especially from the US) living in the area, I'd appreciate meeting for a coffee and chat.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi,

I get the living away from others thing, but was left wondering why Denia or Jávea when you could just live inland a bit from the main city, Valencia itself.

A feature of Spanish life is that people do not commute, so by the time you are 30 mins from a town, you will be by yourself. For instance you could easily find a house, or plot in the park Serra Calderona, up in the mountains that are just north of Valencia. The mountains south of the capital are even emptier (example: Dos Aguas).

In my mind, places like Denia and Jávea suit people who value having English speakers nearby. One pays a premium to be in those places.

The valley that runs from Sagunto up to Segorbe (and on to Teruel) contains a railway line and loads of increasingly sleepy villages with stations, houses for sale and stunning scenery. The area around segorbe itself (a bustling little town full of history) is amazingly beautiful but would need a car to access. E.g. Montanejos is in a stunning setting.

Have fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

From Valencia the train will only take you to Gandia, from there it's a bus. 
I agree with Roland O, there's loads of smaller quiet towns in the area. The Metro and rail network around Valencia is worth a look to see where you can access. Dos Aguas, for example, is a quiet traditional town with spectacular scenery and has a regular bus route into the centre of Valencia.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Yes, algimia de alfara, torres torres are all nice, sleepy villages nestled inbetween the orange groves. With not a hint of English to be heard. Very nice people also with a train connection to the big city. I cut orange trees there for 6 months and love the area and people but it was to small for me. 1000 people in Algimia but with a hug indoor/outdoor swimming pool

You did choose a wrong time. Be prepared for firecrackers and booms all day and night. If you have ptsd from a war do not come.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

tardigrade said:


> Yes, algimia de alfara, torres torres are all nice, sleepy villages nestled inbetween the orange groves. With not a hint of English to be heard. Very nice people also with a train connection to the big city. I cut orange trees there for 6 months and love the area and people but it was to small for me. 1000 people in Algimia but with a hug indoor/outdoor swimming pool
> 
> You did choose a wrong time. Be prepared for firecrackers and booms all day and night. If you have ptsd from a war do not come.


Yes you beat me to it. It is the one week when basically people dont go to bed and they arent too keen on anyone else doing so which means firecrackers outside your balcony at 6.00am. Still they seem to make an exception for the siesta.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you all for these inspiring and encouraging suggestions. It confirms that in the 3-9 months I am in Valencia next year to get my residency settled, I will have a lot of places to sort through. I'll want to check out a few of these on my trip in August and early September. Dos Aquas, Serra Calderona, Montanejos, and Algimia are all great suggestions. The temperature is a little more mild closer to Denia from what I've been able to determine and that is one of the reasons I want to look there too.

Roland_O, thank you for mentioning "the valley that runs from Sagunto up to Segorbe (and on to Teruel)" as I had already thought that would be a place to look into. You've confirmed it is worth the visit. I've also looked at the high-speed rail train route that runs through Requena. 

It may take me a year to sort through all these places!

*BTW, can anyone recommend someone in the Valencia area who can discuss US and Spanish taxes?*



kaipa said:


> Yes you beat me to it. It is the one week when basically people dont go to bed and they arent too keen on anyone else doing so which means firecrackers outside your balcony at 6.00am. Still they seem to make an exception for the siesta.


What a very dramatic description. Oh, don't you know I will be ready for it to be over. After a week of getting all my travel plans in order, I decided to look at what events were going on and my heart sank when I saw the noisiest, busiest time of the year was two days after I arrived. I am planning to get out of town in the day but it will be hard to escape the night time craziness. Honestly, for me, it is more the crowds that bother me as I can sleep through most things.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

It might not even happen in September. France is getting prepared for a 4th wave at the moment and with all of these brits trying to enter our shores for their cheap pints and booze, Spain might not be that far behind


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

tomwins said:


> Thank you all for these inspiring and encouraging suggestions. It confirms that in the 3-9 months I am in Valencia next year to get my residency settled, I will have a lot of places to sort through. I'll want to check out a few of these on my trip in August and early September. Dos Aquas, Serra Calderona, Montanejos, and Algimia are all great suggestions. The temperature is a little more mild closer to Denia from what I've been able to determine and that is one of the reasons I want to look there too.
> 
> Roland_O, thank you for mentioning "the valley that runs from Sagunto up to Segorbe (and on to Teruel)" as I had already thought that would be a place to look into. You've confirmed it is worth the visit. I've also looked at the high-speed rail train route that runs through Requena.
> 
> ...


It is good fun and gives you a good idea of Spanish culture at it's most excessive . Spain is very sociable compared to many countries and therefore you will enjoy it alot if you get to like and understand these festivals. And yes...they do throw firecrackers on your balcony early in the morning but it is to get you up and out to the bars for breakfast.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

tardigrade said:


> It might not even happen in September. France is getting prepared for a 4th wave at the moment ... Spain might not be that far behind


I hear what you are saying about the variants and new shut-down measures. I was planning on doing this same trip in Spring 2020 and had to cancel those plans. I'm using some of the credits to re-book. I really do hope I don't have to cancel all these plans again.


----------



## Donnezmoi (Jan 17, 2014)

tardigrade said:


> Yes, algimia de alfara, torres torres are all nice, sleepy villages nestled inbetween the orange groves. With not a hint of English to be heard. Very nice people also with a train connection to the big city. I cut orange trees there for 6 months and love the area and people but it was to small for me. 1000 people in Algimia but with a hug indoor/outdoor swimming pool
> 
> You did choose a wrong time. Be prepared for firecrackers and booms all day and night. If you have ptsd from a war do not come.


Hey, THANKS for the mention of the pool(s) - an essential in my retirement house searches.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Donnezmoi said:


> Hey, THANKS for the mention of the pool(s) - an essential in my retirement house searches.


Most if not all villages/towns here have community swimming pools available to the general public for a small, monthly fee.


----------

